# Contador ascendente y descendente de 0 a 9999



## diana cely (Dic 2, 2006)

hola, la verdad no se mucho de circuitos digitales, pero por favor necesito alguien que me pueda ayudar con un diseño para un contador ascendente y descendente que tenga visualizacion en displays...

agradezco de antemano.

viva el movimiento anti-reggaeton... viva la buena musica


----------



## nestorval87 (Dic 2, 2006)

revisa el 74190 o 7490. conectandolos entre si podras lograr tu contador.

Para encontrar esta información puedes entrar en alldatasheet.com y escribir en la busqueda 

74ls190.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 2, 2006)

Hola diana cely:

El diagrama es una posibilidad de conexión para el circuito que necesitas, son un par de contadores 74LS190, como te había recomendado nestorval87, son los más sencillos de utilizar, ya que es de tipo BCD, cuentan de 0 a 9 solamente.

Para añadir los otros dos sólo debes hacer la misma conexión del "U4" con los dos faltantes.

Cualquier duda aqui estamos.
Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## THE FRANE (Dic 5, 2006)

alguien me podria explicar lo q en la imagen del contador sencillo describen como pulsos de reloj, a q se refieren? es acaso otro diagrama a base de un oscilador 555 o es un CI ya listo para pedirse y coectarse. de antemano gracias atte: the frane


----------



## Apollo (Dic 5, 2006)

Hola THE FRANE:

El generador de pulsos que se ve en el diagrama es parte del programa para hacer las simulaciones, es más fácil utilizarlo y puedes variar la frecuencia de los pulsos.

Pero para la práctica puedes utilizar un 555 conectado como Astable, ajustando la velocidad a la que quieras que se muevan los contadores.

Saludos


----------



## ktodo (Dic 9, 2006)

Que tal, pero esos conteos son en base a tiempo o hay forma de hacer los conteos mediante un push botton???


----------



## Apollo (Dic 9, 2006)

Hola ktodo:

Puede ser de cualquiera de las dos formas,si desconectas la salida del 555 puedes poner un push, si no quieres puch, conectas la salida del 555.

Saludos


----------



## kharma (Jun 21, 2008)

Saludos , estoy interesado en un circuito similar , pero utilizando un 40110b o un 4026, o algun diagrama con alguno de estos dos circuitos . lo que me interesa ver es como se sonectan en cascada , de antemano gracias.


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola, mira aqui te dejo un contador de 0-9999 usando el 4026, espero te sirva... Saludos:d


----------



## stribo91 (Ago 7, 2014)

que tal compañeros de foro soy estudiante de segundo semestre de mecatronica, se que se puede hacer un contador ascendente utilizando cd4026, y mi duda es si se puede hacer un contador que al oprimir un boton vaya incrementado y con otro boton vaya descendiendo el conteo utilizando el mismo contador cd4026, espero alguien me pueda apoyar de antemano gracias...


----------



## dmc (Ago 7, 2014)

Lo podés hacer más fácilmente con otro integrado, fijate en el datasheet del CD4029, la entrada la haces con el CD4011 o 4093 para seleccionar up/Down y el pulso reloj.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 8, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Lo que necesitas es muy sencillo, hay muchos CI que te pueden servir, necesitas buscar Contadores que sean Contadores BCD U/D.

Te pongo un ejemplo. Como Contador U/D utiliza el 40192 que es la versión CMOS del 74xx192

Como Decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos utiliza el 4511.

Espero que te pueda servir como base para algo más elaborado.

Tendrás que añadir las Resistencias de limitación de corriente para los Segmentos de los Displays .




Sal U2


----------



## stribo91 (Ago 13, 2014)

gracias esto me sera útil, oye una pregunta es verdad que el cd40110 ya paso a la historia o existe un reemplazo¿?


----------



## miguelus (Ago 14, 2014)

stribo91 dijo:


> gracias esto me sera útil, oye una pregunta es verdad que el cd40110 ya paso a la historia o existe un reemplazo¿?



Buenos días.

El 40110, por lo que he visto, al menos en Madrid, lo tiene en varios comercios.

Su precio está en unos 1,7€ (~2U$)

Sal U2


----------



## stribo91 (Ago 17, 2014)

hola que tal decidí utilizar el contador cd 40193 pero al momento de simular y realizar la practica este me presenta que su salidas en numero binario 15 (1111) el cual me esta resultando un problema ya que al realizar el conteo y este llegue a 9 mi display se apaga en su totalidad y sigo oprimiendo para el pulso de up y asta que cuenta asta el numero 15 en binario vuelve a encender el display en cero este problema lo hace en up y down , ya lo probe individualmente utilizando leds en sus salidas , como decodificador estoy usando cd4511 , espero alguien me pueda ayudar a resolver mi problema de antemano gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 18, 2014)

Buenos días.

El problema viene por utilizar el 193 ya que este es un contador de Binario, cuenta de 0 a 15.

El Decoder, 4511 cuando en la entrada hay un número superior a 9 "1001", apaga todos los segmentos (viene en el Data Sheet.

Intenta utilizar el Contador 192.

Si tienes problemas para localizar el 40192 puedes utilizar el 74LS192, pero en este caso la alimentación tendrá que ser a 5Voltios.

El problema de la cuenta con el 193 se puede solucionar utilizando lógica adicional, pero esto complicaría, y mucho,  el circuito.

Sal U2


----------

